# I Almost Forgot, It's Sunday!



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2022)

Father O'Malley rose from his bed one morning It was a fine spring day in his new  mission parish. He walked to the window of his bedroom to get a deep breath of the beautiful day outside.
He then noticed there was a jackass lying dead in the middle of his front lawn. He promptly called the local police station.
The conversation went like this:
"Good morning. This is Sergeant Jones. How might I help you?”
"And the best of the day te yerself. This is Father O'Malley at St. Ann's Catholic Church. There's a jackass lying dead in me front lawn and would ye be so kind as to send a couple o'yer lads to take care of the matter ?"
Sergeant Jones, considering himself to be quite a wit and recognizing the foreign accent, thought he would have a little fun with the Good Father, replied, "Well now Father, it was always my impression that you people took care of the last rites !”
There was dead silence on the line for a long moment………
Father O'Malley then replied, "Aye, 'tis certainly true, but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin first, which is the reason for me call.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for the chuckles. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## ofelles (Apr 3, 2022)

Some of the best!


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it. When I was in the Dominican Republic several years ago, I practically lived off of banana and bleu cheese pizzas.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it. When I was in the Dominican Republic several years ago, I practically lived off of banana and bleu cheese pizzas.



Ramsey and the last one I thought were the two best. Bleu cheese and banana pizza? No, I'm Italian, and just NO! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 3, 2022)

All good ones RAY !
Thanks for sharing  !!

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 3, 2022)

so good! Thank you for the laughs!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 3, 2022)

“They totaled my truck” lol!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2022)

Good ones Ray!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 4, 2022)

Very good ones Ray.  I lol'd at the Classic Caesar.  All were good tough to pick one.  Thanks, def needed these this morning.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 5, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Ramsey and the last one I thought were the two best. Bleu cheese and banana pizza? No, I'm Italian, and just NO! RAY


Well, to put it in perspective, there wasn't much else that was edible at this resort. For instance, our first night there we had shrimp cocktails sent to our room. They turned out to be canned shrimp over shredded lettuce, covered in ketchup.
For breakfasts, they did have imported French cheeses and fresh fruit, but after that, it was usually B&BC pizza. They had pepperoni, but it tasted weird.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 5, 2022)

Good ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

Bunch of good ones this time, Ray.
Gary


----------

